# Are ear tags required for the ABGA shows?



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Or can I just tattoo the ear instead. I don't really care for ear tags.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tattoos are mandatory at ABGA shows because they tie the goat to the papers. Ear tags are not.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Tattoos are mandatory at ABGA shows because they tie the goat to the papers. Ear tags are not.


Thank you

Now just trying to be completely clear, as long as my goat has ear tattoos, I can enter a show.

So why do people spend money and time on ear tags?

And will I look like an oddball, not having tags?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tags are used to verify kids, if you have many goats, so you don't get them mixed up with who is who for registration purposes.
They are not mandatory but for me, I have quite a few goats and want to be able to know who goes to who. 
And not give wrong papers to the wrong goat.

If you show at ABGA, the goat must be registered and tattooed. This is all that is needed, no tags are required when registered and tattooed.
The tat must match the registration papers.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Tags are used to verify kids, if you have many goats, so you don't get them mixed up with who is who for registration purposes.
> They are not mandatory but for me, I have quite a few goats and want to be able to know who goes to who.
> And not give wrong papers to the wrong goat.
> 
> ...


Always nice to here from you tothboergoats. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome robin4 :hi5:


----------

